# Pinned kayak on USB



## shane (Jun 20, 2007)

Pinned a boat yesterday On Upper South Boulder. It is in the rapid above the 40 ft portage. It is in the bottom pinned underwater against the left wall and the thumb rock just right of the left wall. There is a rope clipped to the bow which is against the left wall. The rope is tied off to a tree on the left bank. 
Yesterday it was running medium low and the boat was completly under water. 
You could make it around but scouting is necessary. I will try and get the boat out ASaP

Be Safe 
Shane


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

So are you saying it is pinned in S-turn basically underneath the climber's bridge/riverwide log? It sounds like it is broached accross the standard line in that rapid--which is through the left slot under the log between the left wall and the center rooster-tail rock. Hope everything went ok after the swim, I don't envy separation anxiety above LZ. Will your crew be going back in for the extraction, or is it a new S-turn feature? Thanks for more details.


----------

